# my newly arrived baby Mosura's



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just picked them up a few hours ago, so not settled in yet. Grabbed these pics...hope to get better ones later. 7 of them came in, so now I have 10, both black and red.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohh arent those special!! Lovely! Are they just called mosura or flower/crown? I dont know those very well. 
Verrrry nice!!!!


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats Anna they're truly beautiful


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Sabrina/Jessi! Yes they are flower heads, I also have crowns and hearts and maro marked ones. I am going to breed them as soon as they are old enough, these are babies. I wanted both colors as I have Mosura females in both colors too.

They will be all going into separate Nano tanks! 

OH I have some exciting news coming soon.....stay tuned!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

sweet.
I see a lot of cash LOL


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oooo i love exciting news! Keep us posted!! 
What is a maro? Never heard of that type of marking


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Oooo i love exciting news! Keep us posted!!
> What is a maro? Never heard of that type of marking


2 large dots on the head


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice ones - get them breeding soon.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*breed!*

Good luck xd


----------

